

Meteor Platform Roadmap - francesca
https://trello.com/board/meteor-roadmap/508721606e02bb9d570016ae

======
continuations
Sad to see that i18n is relegated to not "Now", not "For 1.0", not even "After
1.0", but to "Later" which probably means never.

In this day and age i18n should be part of the core, "baked in from the very
beginning" feature set. The vast majority of humanity don't speak English.

~~~
debergalis
This is why we used a Trello board. These can move around, and all the votes
for i18n help us prioritize it against other items.

------
dyeje
I'm really confused. This link just takes me to a broken splash page with
Trello marketing text that overlaps and cut off pictures? Might want to check
that out if any of the authors are out there. HTC EVO 4g BTW.

------
MartinMond
I'd wished SQL support was marked as for 1.0 not after 1.0.

~~~
debergalis
[Meteor dev here] This roadmap is a starting point for a discussion. I want
SQL too -- the question is whether there's a 1.0 we could ship sooner that's
useful for a class of applications based on Mongo.

~~~
laura1066
The roadmap looks good. Would like to suggest/vote for RethinkDB support.

~~~
debergalis
Please do: there's a card for additional databases on the roadmap.

